# Corn Snake



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I purchased her a while ago but never got around to showing off my baby corn snake, Nagini, over here. She hatched last August. She's a real sweetheart! 

Also, sorry for the low quality pictures but I don't own a good camera ATM.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't she beautiful!! I had a baby corn two years ago but sadly he passed. There was something wrong with him. The last day he was alive I picked him up and walked around the house with him, I put him back up and a few hours later when I went to check on him he had passed. 

He was seriously the sweetest snake I've ever owned. He liked to be petted and would curl up on my chest while getting petted ;v;


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> Isn't she beautiful!! I had a baby corn two years ago but sadly he passed. There was something wrong with him. The last day he was alive I picked him up and walked around the house with him, I put him back up and a few hours later when I went to check on him he had passed.
> 
> He was seriously the sweetest snake I've ever owned. He liked to be petted and would curl up on my chest while getting petted ;v;


Thanks! She's in blue right now (about to shed for those unfamiliar with reptile phrases). Always an exciting time 

Wow, I'm really sorry to hear that, though. That's not the first time I've read about something like that happening out of nowhere. I don't know how old he was, but I've read many times that sometimes the babies just fail to thrive -- they're just so delicate.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He was about a quarter smaller than your girl. I dug up some pictures of him just now to show you 

View attachment 139937

View attachment 139945
Thats the end of his tail at his jaw


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> He was about a quarter smaller than your girl. I dug up some pictures of him just now to show you
> 
> View attachment 139937
> 
> ...


Awww! What a cutie pie! Sorry for your loss... He looks like he was a real sweetie!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, he was very sweet. My mum, who is terrified of snakes and lives in NC while I live in MI, was wigged out when i told her I got him lol
I could mentally see the heebe jebbie dance she did while talking on the phone with me XD


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

She is beautiful! I can always appreciate a good snake, but do not think I would want one for myself. I am a furry pet person .


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I adore snakes but I'll never have one that eats small animals. Next one I get will either be a garder, a Rough Green Snake, or a worm snake. All of which can survive on insects! The garder eats mice but doesn't need them to survive, whoo hoo!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

delilahrene said:


> She is beautiful! I can always appreciate a good snake, but do not think I would want one for myself. I am a furry pet person .


Thank you!

To each their own


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Love corn snakes! My kids and I always flock to them at the pet shop, such sweet personalities too. BUT I could never have a snake due to the feeding, I couldn't even hack frozen pinkies (worked at a pet shop years ago and we started carrying frozen mice for snake food, we got curious and opened a package....I felt so bad for the poor little baby!). I will admire snakes from afar, videos on youtube, pet shop snakes and pictures of cuties like yours. :0)


----------

